# Who has exchanged into Four Seasons Aviara via Interval?



## Vitaly Rindner (Jan 23, 2020)

Trying to understand the criteria by which people were able to exchange into the Four Seasons Aviara via Interval. If you have exchanged into it, what property did you deposit to do so. I already deposit using Four Seasons Scottsdale but wanted to know how it works with owners at other timeshare systems.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 23, 2020)

Welk owns quite a few weeks at Aviara and Troon North and Welk owners can trade directly without using interval international. However, I'm pretty confident that if we deposited into II that we would be able to do so. 
I know this wasn't an answer 100% to your question but about non-four seasons owners being able to trade in.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitaly Rindner (Jan 23, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Welk owns quite a few weeks at Aviara and Troon North and Welk owners can trade directly without using interval international. However, I'm pretty confident that if we deposited into II that we would be able to do so.
> I know this wasn't an answer 100% to your question but about non-four seasons owners being able to trade in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 23, 2020)

I've never actually exchanged there, but I have seen it available in inventory during low season with my Hyatt via Interval International. I've been tempted to stay there, but I always end up booking elsewhere.  I have also seen availability with a Worldmark.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2020)

Your FS Scottsdale deposit will have priority access to deposits at FS Residence Club at Aviara and Scottsdale before it’s made available to non-FS owners. So what you see online in Interval International for the two FS Residence Club properties may not be viewable to non-owners yet .

FS requires some trading power. It varies based on property/location and/or unit size.  

See comments made in these threads

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/i...-been-waiting-for-january-early-march.246073/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/i...a-dec-check-in-one-of-them-is-a-1-bed.296786/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/i...nce-club-aviara-11-20-12-13-two-bdrms.234591/


----------



## Vitaly Rindner (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the information! You guys are a fountain of good knowledge.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 26, 2020)

We are staying there in March using Hyatt


----------



## RunCat (Jul 28, 2020)

We stayed there May 2019 but used our Welk Ownership.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 28, 2020)

I booked it using Worldmark (many years back) and have seen it online a few times since.


----------



## tonisimo59 (Jan 29, 2021)

I also booked it using Worldmark quite a few years ago during low season— we went the end of February. I  got a great trade there the week between Christmas and New Years about 6 years ago on flex time with Ii. It popped up 3 weeks out. 
I have also seen it pop up occasionally since, but have not been in the market.


----------



## arch53 (Jan 29, 2021)

I traded in using the  Worldmark deposit first method (as opposed to  the request first method using credits).  I traded for an off season week (late November, early December)  one bedroom unit using an off season Worldmark one bedroom unit  (WorldMark Seaside  week49) which required  use of 5,000 credits to deposit into II.  The trade was in 2018 but I have seen the resort off season weeks somewhat often although usually not  2 bedroom units. The resort was very nice but we actually liked Newport Coast Villas in Orange County a good bit more because it is closer to the ocean.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 30, 2021)

Just stayed there (mid-January 2021).  I used a Marriott studio unit to trade into a 1BR at Four Seasons Aviara, and then was able to use ePlus to upgrade that to a 2BR during Flexchange.  Normally, this probably would not have been possible, but I'm sure that a shortage of travelers due to Covid-19 helped.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 30, 2021)

We traded last year right before the Pandemic in Feb using Hyatt


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 3, 2021)

I just traded into there with an Sheraton Vistana Villages 1 BR platinum, end of September 2021.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 3, 2021)

Shankilicious said:


> Welk owns quite a few weeks at Aviara and Troon North and Welk owners can trade directly without using interval international. However, I'm pretty confident that if we deposited into II that we would be able to do so.
> I know this wasn't an answer 100% to your question but about non-four seasons owners being able to trade in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I have stayed there using my Welk ownership.  Nice resort.  Welk does not have any high season summer weeks.  I have not tried to stay there using my Vistana ownership via II.


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 3, 2021)

I just booked using studio SDO.  I tried prior w/ our WDW but availability was limited for 2bdrm.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you have to pay resort fees when trading in through Interval?


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 19, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Do you have to pay resort fees when trading in through Interval?


No resort fees for me through Interval trade.

I stayed both at Aviara and Troon N during the last year and was not charged for any resort fees for either stay.


----------

